# Hi there



## RicardoH (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi there, I'm a 48 year old man, 3 kids and (until recently) happily married. Very keen to get some advice for complicated situation. Thanks


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome RH, share what you need to.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Three kids and a wife?

Yes, serious complications always arise, fall hard.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RicardoH said:


> Hi there, I'm a 48 year old man, 3 kids and (until recently) happily married. Very keen to get some advice for complicated situation. Thanks


*Waiting and looking forward to hearing about your dilemma!*


----------

